
Whatever happened to says-it.com? - zxcvbn4038
There used to be a really nifty site called says-it.com which would let you make realistic looking pictures of billboards, restaurant marquees, and similar. It was there for years then one day it stopped loading and soon after the domain expired. I&#x27;ve often hoped that the author might surface on Hacker News, Reddit, github, a blog, or an on-line resume but they never have. Does anyone here know who the author was and if they can be contacted?
======
zxcvbn4038
I hate to answer my own question but it appears the author died in 2011:

[https://www.woot.com/blog/post/pouring-the-digital-forty-
rip...](https://www.woot.com/blog/post/pouring-the-digital-forty-rip-ryland-
sanders) [http://metatalk.metafilter.com/20519/Ryland-Sanders-has-
pass...](http://metatalk.metafilter.com/20519/Ryland-Sanders-has-passed-away)

Leaving only elderly parents and an adult brother and sister behind. So it
appears that the site is lost to history.

------
ztratar
Try the wayback machine?

~~~
zxcvbn4038
The whole site was protected by robots.txt unfortunately.

